
US gov’t taps the Machine to beat China to exascale supercomputing - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/06/us-doe-the-machine-exascale-supercomputer/
======
Fej
> HPE says it has developed software tools that can actually use this huge
> pool of memory, to derive intelligence or scientific insight from huge data
> sets—every post on Facebook; the entirety of the Web; the health data of
> every human on Earth; that kind of thing. Check out this quote from CTO Mark
> Potter, who apparently thinks HPE's tech can save humankind: “We believe
> Memory-Driven Computing is the solution to move the technology industry
> forward in a way that can enable advancements across all aspects of society.

This could be a leap forward for humanity, or it could result in 1984. More
likely, the memristor will remain for a while where it always has - in the
lab.

